# Hello everyone



## richybwa (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello everyone, i just thought I'd send a little message to introduce myself. My name is Richy and i live in Scotland with my girlfriend Ashleigh our two little rats Ruby and Sapphire and our newest arrival a female Polyspilota aeruginosa (Martha). I have since i remember had a massive interest in the lives of insects especially ants and mantids. When i was young i had a small ant farm but they quickly died due to not having a queen. I recently started showing Ash different pictures and the variations thereof of mantids. She was instantly fascinated and we began discussing buying one. Last week for my birthday (which hasn't been yet),i received a 3rd or 4th instar nymph. We are extremely excited and I'm sure you will all be able to give me much help and advice. Cheers,

Richy


----------



## bassist (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum any particular questions you have? This is kind of in the wrong section.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello Richy and Ash! Welcome to the forum... very glad to have you here.  You will find the forum very helpful with all of your questions about mantis keeping. Remember to read the "sticky" posts, use the "Search" feature, and browse through the sections at your liesure first to get a head start on all the "newbie" questions. I hope you enjoy the forum and learn lots! Best of luck to you and your new little friend.


----------



## revmdn (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and the hobby.


----------



## ismart (Feb 23, 2009)

Happy Birthday Richy! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome. I moved your post to the appropriate forum.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome from canada


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 23, 2009)

:lol: welcome to you and yours, from OHIO!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome, Richy and (generous) Ashley!

What part of Scotland are you from? When I was a lad, I used to go climbing in the Western Highlands. It is a lot warmer in Arizona!

By the way, if you Google the scientific name of your new pet, you will find several helpful care sheets.


----------



## richybwa (Feb 24, 2009)

Thankyou all for your kind welcome and the movement of my message to the relevant place, when I came on the site i couldn't find the introductory section,I'm not the best at finding things in general! I'm from a place called Wishaw near Glasgow,the Highlands are a beautiful place very serene. Indeed it is freezing!!I will indeed type in the Latin name for care sheets thankyou all again.

cheers R n A


----------



## Kaddock (Feb 25, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Dinora (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome!!!

The best advice I can give right now is read through this site! Read every post you can and enjoy!

I absolutely love this site and everyone here, as a new comer to the hobby myself, I can tell you there is no better source of information than these wonderful people here!

*hugs*

Dinora


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 27, 2009)

Howdy, There's a whole mess o mantis ranchers on the this here site, so don't you fret none 'bout lack o information. Just give a holler and ever one'll be happy to give a hand  Yee Haw

I go chap up and go lasso me some mantis' up now, for the great mantis roundup. Wishin' you were here.

 B) 

Enjoy it here B)


----------

